
Comparing FAANG to blockchain apps - charliejrgower
https://blockchain.works-hub.com/blog/Application-Protocols-are-the-better-investment.-Here-s-why.
======
eliottenos
Do you reckon 1 crypto exchange platform will form a monopoly, i.e. the
blockchain Facebook, or will there continue to be numerous?

~~~
block_chain_
The whole point of Bitcoin is to not have intermediaries which is exactly what
exchanges are. Exchanges are the realtors of Crypo

